# Elmo,Freya,Hunny B And Enzo Snow Pic's.



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a go at playing David Bailey and got some great photos of this morning's walks and garden shenanigans.................

Bear is up to his old tricks... eat the snow Bear but mind the yellow stuff !!














































_"my ears are frozen my ears are frozen... heeeelllpp!!"_










Freya has a taste



























A trip up the field then... more snow

Bear tried to renact that famous photo ..




































Freya gets the ball frozen in her chops..









but it soon thaws out..


















Enzo.... 5 years and he still hasn't managed to kill the toy (not through lack of trying though)


















A card made by our friends .... whose that on the card though ?? Thanks both 









No walk for B (apparently she had an op two days ago... not that you'd notice) but she had a play in the back garden..














































... more snow tomorrow ???? [cheeeeese]


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww lovely pics - hope my Molly is up and at 'em like Hunny after her op next week xx


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Awwwwwwwwww lovely pics - hope my Molly is up and at 'em like Hunny after her op next week xx


Hunny B was only going for a wee..
But how can you stop her enjoying the snow.
Day and night she wears a t shirt to cover her stitches,and not once has she tried to lick them.
Molly will be fine promise.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous pics.
Lets hope for more toma!!!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Lovem looks like they have blast in the snow!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Awwww. they are gorgeous dogs. I haven't seen pictures of your dogs before, colsy. Love the field that they get to run around in too, it's huge.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you all for the lovely replies.
There are two huge fields near to where i live so they get plenty of exercise.
I walk my dogs in shifts as i cant do poo patrol with 7 dogs.
Well two arent out and out much at the mo.
Hunny B has just been spayed and William the Toy Poodle has a torn ligament.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Just love these kids and as for Elmo if I had a rucksack big enough I would steal him - he is fool enough to sit in it and be carried away he is simply stunning, Hunny B is gorgeous too but Elmo has my heart lock stock and two smoking barrels


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

tashi said:


> Just love these kids and as for Elmo if I had a rucksack big enough I would steal him - he is fool enough to sit in it and be carried away he is simply stunning, Hunny B is gorgeous too but Elmo has my heart lock stock and two smoking barrels


Lol you would need more than a ruck sack..a large suitcase more like.
Oh he needs feeding at 9 am and then again at 4pm.
Two walks a day.
Also sits next to you whilst eating dinner,and lets out a big burp.
Likes to share the bed too.
Have i put you off yet.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Awwwwwwwww bless em hehe loos like gr8 fun huni*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww you walkies look like great fun  gorgeous pooches!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_gorgeous dogs and photos_


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely pics, they are stunning dogs


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Absolutely wonderful photos


----------

